# Seatpost shim



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I bought a soloist team a couple of years ago and recently read in a thread a brass shim or such is supposed to be used with the seatpost. I removed the seatpost from the frame and cannot see a shim. ShouIs it easily visible?

I don't understand why it's needed.

Where can I buy one if needed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

some online shops have it. I made a shi myself with a piece of an alu soda can


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

search for it on online stores. I made mine out of a soda can. It is used to even out the pressure when tightening the bolt. I think you can crack the seat tube without it
\


----------



## DM67 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...aero+post&vendorCode=CERVELO&major=11&minor=8


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you really need the shim?. I have not noticed any issues with my S2 without a shim.


----------

